# Please help! Wobbler!!



## jenfrench (Nov 10, 2012)

Please help! Any advice information very welcome! On Monday morning Tosca had no coordination in her hind legs she was so wobbly she would just fall around her stable if she tried to move. Vet was called immediately and he suspected a broken vertebrate in her neck which was pushing in her spinal cord. She was given injection of painkillers and anti inflams. Somedays she seems to have improved but other days she seems the same. When standing she seems perfect but when she moves quickly or turns in a circle she loses her balance. She has fallen over once but did manage to get back up which surprised me! She doesnt seem to be in a huge amount of pain as she is eating her food and is only a little bit stressed in her stable during the day. Hopefully she will improve enough to travel to get scanned and find out exactly what is wrong.. Another very knowlegable horse person is saying she thinks that it could be her brain.. :/ 
this is a video of her taken today.. Saturday, 5 days after it happened! Before video was taken she had totally lost her balance and nearly fallen down






any advice very welcome!!


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

I don't quite know what to think but goodness me she's moving like she's sedated! Too alert to actually be sedated though.

Any chance of x-rays of her neck? The vet's diagnosis is the first thing I would suspect but I would want x-rays to see the severity.

I had a horse that I suspect had neuro issues but he didn't present like that so I can't really offer my experience... mine fell under saddle but moved normally. Complete change of temperament from submissive wimp in the pasture to nasty nasty bully that was taking big chunks out of the other horses [over a very short period of time]. Until he started taking chunks out of other horses I was looking for a companion home for him... but, with very good reason, nobody wants a companion horse that's a nasty bully.


----------



## jenfrench (Nov 10, 2012)

We have to travel her for an hour to get to the vet clinic that has proper equipment and she is too wobbly to travel yet.. Hopefully she will continue to improve enough to get xrays! I just hope she gets better enough  sigh


----------



## jenfrench (Nov 10, 2012)

blue eyed pony said:


> I don't quite know what to think but goodness me she's moving like she's sedated! Too alert to actually be sedated though.
> 
> e have to travel her for an hour to get to the vet clinic that has proper equipment and she is too wobbly to travel yet.. Hopefully she will continue to improve enough to get xrays! I just hope she gets better enough! sigh


----------



## DimSum (Mar 28, 2012)

I haven't any insight but send my hopes she improves!


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

Wobblers Syndrome in Horses


Here is a good article on Wobblers, how to diagnose and what can be done.


----------



## jenfrench (Nov 10, 2012)

Thank you! I have already read this before and it did give me an insight into the syndrome but I'm looking for people who have had the same experience as I'm having and there views. Thanks again though 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

My first thought was EPM. Has she or is she being tested for that?


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Not experiences you probably want to hear....:-(I had a colt several yrs ago that developed wobbler symptoms.He initially could walk not bad just subtle incoordination in hind end,tripping & he did go down a couple times when trying to trot around.When took him to vet he tested & diagnosis of wobbler was made. He was on stall/paddock rest & just hand walking. Did the antiflammatories & even neck/vertebra cortisone injection. I also took him to a rehab place & they had exercise program made for him.Vet prognosis wasn't to promising,but he did say he has seen horse recover from such,so gave me some hope.He responded well initially & thought he was going to recover enough to at least still be able to breed,but I knew his show career would be over:-(.Well about 4-5 mths he ended up suddenly regressing to point he was waking like a drunk & trouble getting up,we had to end up having to put him down...:-(. Friends colt also developed similar symptoms after a mishap in the pasture,he unfortunately never recovered either..:-(. Both these horses were 2 yr olds at the time of their mishaps.


----------



## jenfrench (Nov 10, 2012)

paintedpastures said:


> Not experiences you probably want to hear....:-(I had a colt several yrs ago that developed wobbler symptoms.He initially could walk not bad just subtle incoordination in hind end,tripping & he did go down a couple times when trying to trot around.When took him to vet he tested & diagnosis of wobbler was made. He was on stall/paddock rest & just hand walking. Did the antiflammatories & even neck/vertebra cortisone injection. I also took him to a rehab place & they had exercise program made for him.Vet prognosis wasn't to promising,but he did say he has seen horse recover from such,so gave me some hope.He responded well initially & thought he was going to recover enough to at least still be able to breed,but I knew his show career would be over:-(.Well about 4-5 mths he ended up suddenly regressing to point he was waking like a drunk & trouble getting up,we had to end up having to put him down...:-(. Friends colt also developed similar symptoms after a mishap in the pasture,he unfortunately never recovered either..:-(. Both these horses were 2 yr olds at the time of their mishaps.


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jenfrench (Nov 10, 2012)

Thank you! I know the replies aren't going to be all rainbows and unicorns..  she has had 2 injections of strong painkillers and is now on Bute she doesn't seen to be in any obvious huge pain and is bright and her usual perky self. Did your horse have an injury that caused the wobbler syndrome to come on and then maybe injure himself to become worse again or do you know? And did he get significantly better after a lot of rest? I have pretty much come to terms she won't be ridden again but for her to have a life as a broodmare here would be better than nothing for sure! Thank you so much for your input really appreciated!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

jenfrench said:


> Thank you! I know the replies aren't going to be all rainbows and unicorns..  she has had 2 injections of strong painkillers and is now on Bute she doesn't seen to be in any obvious huge pain and is bright and her usual perky self. Did your horse have an injury that caused the wobbler syndrome to come on and then maybe injure himself to become worse again or do you know? And did he get significantly better after a lot of rest? I have pretty much come to terms she won't be ridden again but for her to have a life as a broodmare here would be better than nothing for sure! Thank you so much for your input really appreciated!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


My colt was my stud prospect I showed him as a yearling earning halter & lunge line points,had high hopes for him!.In early summer of his 2 yr old year he was spooked crashed over his pen & one other fence. We never saw any obvious outward trauma injury other than a few body scuffs at time, but it was just shortly after that incident he started to display symptoms so do think it was from that event.
My colt did improve initially with all treatments & rest.He was still confined to paddock rest when he got worse & no known other event to have triggered regression:-(.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

I hope it is some kind of toxicity that you'll be able to treat & failing any other answers, I'd consider changing her feed & speaking to your vet about how you might 'detox'. Australian 'stringhalt' - as opposed to this condition in other places - is one thing that comes to mind with those kind of symptoms(& often 'high stepping' hind feet, inability to back up). It is (thought to be)caused from eating a lot of flatweed and can(not always but often) be treated by removing the cause immediately & mineral therapy to correct the imbalances(without looking it up, I think suppression of Mg was the biggie). A friend of mine also had 2 horses with sudden, inexplicable symptoms like you describe. It was deemed some kind of fungus or mould in the hay was the cause & they were treated, I don't know what with I'm afraid, but one of them survived & became fine again after a while.

Only have 1st hand experience of one confirmed 'wobbler' and the vet deemed it was from being 'taught' to tie up too early & roughly, that it caused damage to the spinal cord when the horse pulled back. The horse was put down shortly after, when he was 2yo. 

A horse I found(it had been found in the bush, ranger called me...) was in a lather of sweat, rather exhausted but apparently OK, but intermittently she suddenly was far from OK & acted 'drunk', especially in the hind end. Owner came to collect her & said she started acting funny 2 days earlier, escaped the night before by jumping out & they'd searched for her all night. Horse collapsed at the door of their float, dead! Autopsy(rich owners!) showed a brain aneurism, cause unknown, but suspected trauma to the head.


----------



## jenfrench (Nov 10, 2012)

That vet has taken a blood sample so that should show if she's eaten anything toxic and I doubt it's a mineral imbalance as she's 6 and has always received minerals and food quality hay and feed! But thank you! Also I am sorry to hear about your horse it's so gutting 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Well, good to rule out any toxins. You never know what they pick up in pastures, etc, or a weed in the hay, even good quality if certainly not out of the question. YOu also never know about any food contamination, IMO. Look what happened with dog treats recently causing liver failure.


----------



## jenfrench (Nov 10, 2012)

Yes I've heard very strange and scary stories regarding toxins and definicies! Thanks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I have zero experience with wobblers syndrome in horses, but I own a dog with moderate to severe wobblers that we treat with routine therapy and medication. IMO your horse seems to be having something other than wobblers going on, as she just isn't really behaving the way my dog does, but being a different species, I very well could be missing something. I'm also suspecting EPM.

Sending prayers and healing thoughts your way! Its tough not knowing whats wrong with your baby.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

What is the suspected cause in your dog Endiku?


----------



## AndersonEquestrian (Sep 25, 2012)

I recently lost an Arabian mare with a similar issue except I think she had cerebral atrophy and was not a wobbler. I think that because there were a lot of horses in her pedigree that were CA positive.

I had gone out one morning in December to feed and I saw Boop. She seemed normal until I threw her pile of hay and she seemed to drag her hind left leg behind her. She was a VERY athletic mare who was not lazy like my other Arabian mare who drug her feet in the dirt all the time. SO I knew this slight drag was not normal. Then she kinda stumbled to the left so I took her out of the paddock and tied her to the fence rail and called my friend to come out and help me. I thought Boop was maybe having an abortion because she was about 40-60 days pregnant. And I thought her "stumbling" was her having contractions.

Anyways, I called the vet and got some banamine. I gave it to her and it seemed to help a little. Well, I went to take her back to another stall to be away from everyone else and on the way she nearly crashed into me like 4 times and crashed into the barn about 3 times just walking the 6 feet into the stall.. I knew this was no longer an abortion and something much more severe. So I thought I would give her a day and see if it was something that would pass but as the day went on she got worse and worse. I called my normal emergency vet but she wouldn't be there until the next day because she was out of town so I decided to wait and see if Boop would pull out. Over the course of the night she lost control of her right hind and her front left and now couldn't get up. My vet came out and gave her a shot of steroids the next day and she actually improved! I wanted to put her down because I couldn't afford the vet fees and the steroids but my vet wanted to see if it would help so she did it at a discounted rate. Well, Boop greatly improved over the next 2 days and then on the third day she started having seizures... I don't know if you have ever seen a horse have a seizure but that was the most terrifying thing I have ever witnessed.. 

Boop now had lost all control except for the front right leg and her head/neck except when she was seizing. She was SO frustrated with her hind legs. She would bite them and pick them up like "Why aren't you working?!". I think what hurt the worst for me is that she didn't understand why she wasn't working and I didn't know and couldn't communicate with her to figure out what to do..

Anyways, I called Chrysann back out and had her put her down.. I couldn't be there because I loved that mare so much. She had a kind soul and was just amazing.. I got her through all the abuse she had endured just to watch her go out like that.. 

Chrysann said she thinks she broke her C2 in her neck (or one of the upper neck vertebra if I have the number wrong..) I think she had a neurological disease and is why I never had a strong desire to ride that horse and the people who did said she was kinda scary. Not too mention many horses in her pedigree have been CA positive along with other many other neurological issues. 

I put her down on New Years Day in 2011. =[ It was really horrible.

I hope there is a logical explanation for your horse and I really hope you have the finances to take care of his needs to save him and if not, I hope they are able to run together in horsey heaven. 

I wished I would have had the finances to saver her but in all honesty I think she was ready to go. 
xx


----------



## jenfrench (Nov 10, 2012)

AndersonEquestrian said:


> I recently lost an Arabian mare with a similar issue except I think she had cerebral atrophy and was not a wobbler. I think that because there were a lot of horses in her pedigree that were CA positive.
> 
> I had gone out one morning in December to feed and I saw Boop. She seemed normal until I threw her pile of hay and she seemed to drag her hind left leg behind her. She was a VERY athletic mare who was not lazy like my other Arabian mare who drug her feet in the dirt all the time. SO I knew this slight drag was not normal. Then she kinda stumbled to the left so I took her out of the paddock and tied her to the fence rail and called my friend to come out and help me. I thought Boop was maybe having an abortion because she was about 40-60 days pregnant. And I thought her "stumbling" was her having contractions.
> 
> ...


Thank you for this and I'm very sorry for your loss! She is absolutely beautiful! My mare was acting strange yesterday tilting her head and rolling her eyes a little and only turning to the right? I was kinda thinking she had a headache? 
I know that what I think is the most sad part of this situation is the fact that the mare doesn't know what's going on! You can see it in her face and eyes.. And she is a very intelligent horse she's trying to show and tell me that she's hurting  thank you x
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Loosie- they did multiple xrays and scans to pinpoint it. At first they suspected genetics since he's a mix of two dog breeds that are prone to wobblers, but being that he is a mixbreed and very few mixbreeds have been recorded to have wobblers, they kept searching and believe that it may have been from impact when he and his siblings (none of them survived) were thrown out of the car at less than 5 weeks old. He has multiple fusions on his vertebrae that caught with nerves and they're in such a location that its impossible for them to safely perform surgery, so we do hydrotherapy and lazer therapy with him instead. He actually walks with very little signs of 'dizziness' now, but if he misses and medication or treatments he recesses greatly.


----------



## AndersonEquestrian (Sep 25, 2012)

Keep me posted on what's going on your baby!

xx


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

Is you mare from a breed where this is common ? I hope that she heals.
I personally would not breed a mare or stallion that wobbles. 
was she out with other horses and possibly got kicked ? WNV? EEE Wee ?


----------



## jenfrench (Nov 10, 2012)

stevenson said:


> Is you mare from a breed where this is common ? I hope that she heals.
> I personally would not breed a mare or stallion that wobbles.
> was she out with other horses and possibly got kicked ? WNV? EEE Wee ?


No definitely not! She is very well bred! Best of Dutch and irish breeding neither of which are none for breeding wobblers! She was in great form today so hopefully tomorrow and the next days will be the same if not better! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jenfrench (Nov 10, 2012)

AndersonEquestrian said:


> Keep me posted on what's going on your baby!
> 
> xx


I will of course! If I post just a new comment without a quote do people get notified too? Thanks  xx
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Is there a vet in your area that has a portable x-ray machine? When my mare had a severe abscess, the vet suspected a broken cannon bone. My horse was literally standing on 3 legs and couldn't be trailered anywhere, so the vet brought her x-ray machine and took the photos in the barn. I don't know if that's something they can do for a vertebrae x-ray or not, but it might be worth finding out. I hope everything goes well for you and it's nothing major.


----------

